# Do hedgehogs mark their territory?



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

A quick google search turned up a few results about European hedgies and how they leave a slight scent trail behind them but don't mark territory any other way, but I didn't really see much about African Pygmy Hedgies. I just wondered if anyone else had any thoughts on the matter about our domestics or if your hedgies have shown any territorial instincts, such as marking turf. 
The reason I wonder is that several times now my boyfriend will have been holding my hedgie and letting him explore on his chest. After a few minutes, I'll end up taking Quentin and letting him play on me. Within a minute or two of snuffling around and happily exploring, he'll stop and pee--every time! And he only does it on me. If we do things the other way around and I have him first then my boyfriend has him, he doesn't do it. (It shouldn't be a "back to the cage" thing because he doesn't go back in the cage immediately afterward to discourage that kind of association.) So my boyfriend suggested that maybe Quentin just likes me more and is like "My mommy! You stay away! *mark*" after having spent time around a scent he doesn't like as much as mine. While that's cute and I'd like to think so, I wasn't sure if hedgehogs usually do that or not. Has anyone had experience with hedgehogs "marking territory" or would you say it's just a coincidence that I'm the one he pees on every time?


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

I know females scent mark with scent glands in their cheeks and on their snout. You can see many females rubbing their cheeks on rocks or something they are attached to. Mine likes to mark her plastic litter box.


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

I've never neen my females doing that!! :shock: 

I have a male that marks his territory. When I clean his place he pee every where. If I take him to go out, he will pee on the floor or whaterver he is!!


----------

